
Staging Servers Must Die - aechsten
http://readwrite.com/2016/01/22/staging-servers
======
ajsouza
Yes, for the life of me I could not see how every scenario you use staging for
could simply be "wrapped" in a feature flag. That said, I do like the idea of
feature flags and think it could be an extra tool for safe releases.

------
mauricesvay
The article is certainly biased (the author works for a company that does
feature flags as a service). I don't see how feature flags help when there's
breaking changes (like data migration). Also deploying to production directly
makes features that destroy data even more dangerous.

------
pedalpete
I think I disagree with this, but I'm not completely sure.

If everything is going to micro-services, don't we want to move staging from a
monolith to staging the services? Than we test against a staged service and
push to production.

With so many moving parts, it seems to me going straight from QA to production
could still lead to problems.

